
Berlin anti-TTIP trade deal protest attracts hundreds of thousands - walterbell
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/10/berlin-anti-ttip-trade-deal-rally-hundreds-thousands-protesters
======
igl
Nice Article. Unlike what Der Spiegel wrote... They quickly associated the
protestors with: Pegida, NPD, Front National, Bulgarian Ultranationalists,
American Tea-Party and Donald Trump.

"Wer nichts Schlimmes daran findet, sich gedanklich bei Pegida-Bachmann,
Marine Le Pen und Donald Trump unterzuhaken, darf bei der Demo heute gerne
hinter dem Plakat mit dem Chlorhühnchen herrennen."

Unbelievable.

Source: [http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/ttip-bei-der-
demo-...](http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/ttip-bei-der-demo-
marschieren-rechte-mit-kommentar-a-1057131.html)

~~~
OxO4
The article on Der Spiegel is an opinion piece (Kommentar) and not thought to
be neutral coverage.

~~~
germanier
It's even not only an opinion piece but explicitly labelled as "polemic" and
has a reply linked at the end.

------
phantom_oracle
Okay, so it turns out that there are 2 deals:

TTP TTIP

In essence, it is hoping to standardize trade and other shit into 1 "free"
system.

It also looks to be centred around NATO countries (or mostly them). So similar
capitalist-agenda I guess?

This also sounds very dangerous on political grounds, as it will outcast many
countries with alternate ideologies compared to the corporate-governed (or
would "controlled" be a better word?) countries.

As hackers, many on HN wouldn't care too much for political banter like this,
but as startup founders, this type of deal will entrench the VWs of the world
and the "much-loved" Teslas will be squeezed out by entrenched corporate-
sponsors with deep pockets.

~~~
ZenoArrow
There are more than two trade deals being negotiated right now, there are at
least five: TTIP, TPP, TISA, CETA and a Chinese-led deal I forget the name of.

EDIT: The Chinese-led trade deal I was referring to is called RCEP.

